# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Homework in Dreams?

## BloodFury

I haven't gotten a LD so I'm not sure if it would be possible or not, but could you do homework inside of dreams? Somehow get the information from reality to dream? I have heard that text don't make sense inside of dreams but that would be amazing. Oh guess what I done my homework while sleeping!

Haha, just a cool idea to try..

----------


## Orior

A interesting thought, with one mayor problem..


Teacher: Can I see your homework?

You: Uh, no I.. kinda... left it inside a dream..

----------


## Purebred

Doing your homewoek within a dream is interesting idea? When I talk with my friends about LDing we always laugh about this idea and now this thread. xD You would rather do your maths than fly? LOl

----------


## BloodFury

Well for some things I do have a good memory, I will just write down the answers.

Well it would be probably hard to fly, its just something more interesting I think. Since you could be taking information from reality to dream then back to reality. So then I can tell everyone I spent about 5hrs doing my homework, I was just sleeping while doing it.

----------


## Purebred

I don't waste my time in reality for homework and I would never waste my time while dreaming. I guess your friends would be more amazed if you had sex with Myley Cyrus in your dream or something ;D

----------


## BloodFury

I just want to screw around in my dreams, try to transfer info like that... it'd be cool.

----------


## MischiefManaged

> I guess your friends would be more amazed if you had sex with Myley Cyrus in your dream or something ;D



WTF Miley  :Big laugh:  

I think it's cool, I can totally understand you - about studying in general and practicing skills to benefit you in waking life. I would love to do that too  :Shades wink:

----------


## Crux

I get what you are saying blood.  I've also had similar thoughts.  I vaguely recall reading or hearing a story about an inventor who would sit in a chair while holding a rock above a bucket so that if he fell asleep he would drop the rock into the metal bucket waking him up.  And he would continue to do that to achieve a theta wave state like when dreaming while meditating on his projects to find solutions for his problems.  Believing the theta state opens your mind.  You begin to let your imagination/sub-conscious handle the information for you.

A similar principle to being in a dream like you are suggesting and logically processing information at a sub-conscious level.  What effect that would have on not only retention but your ability to access and use that information?  Exploring The World of Lucid Dreaming has a whole section on using dreams to do things like over come fears.  Practicing skills like MM was saying that carry over into the real world.  Just like the stories you hear like of the guy who was a POW and to pass the time would play out games of golf in his head then when he got out he was able to play golf, and was good, despite never having played golf before.  Why couldn't the same be done with information processing?

Another thing I've thought about too is if you read some of Robert Monroe's works he talks about how time can be relative within a dream.  Your brain can process information so fast that you may only be asleep for a few hours but a dream can easily feel much longer. lol now that I think about it's just like the movie Inception.  The deeper the dream the longer time is perceived as.  So you could make yourself a day long study hall in the span of a 30 minute nap.   :tongue2: 

So yeah, I think it's an interesting idea, albeit one that would require years of experience to really make use of.  The amount of reasoning and concentration it would take without waking yourself up I imagine would be quite challenging.

----------


## Raphael

I've had really vivid dreams where I'm doing homework, not very exciting.

----------


## Metalconch

I've heard that many different inventors and brilliant minds like Einstein would take naps (or something like that) to help them think. I'll research that tonight

----------


## Rawracookie

I'm not sure it's applicable to things such as your maths, but definitely on the more inspiration based homework. Like a creative writing paper or designing something (engineering, advertisement, etc.). You would have the general idea, but would probably have to go over the specifics irl again.

----------


## BloodFury

Maybe there is a way to make sense of text and somehow transfer the information to dreams, like have a headset on saying the problems when you are inside the dream so then you will hear it. (Like inception, sounds crazy and really not sure if that works or not.)

----------


## Hukif

Oh, the thing about text and numbers not making sense is but a myth, they can be stable, and for some people, they are always stable. So don't worry, it is totally possible, I often study in dreams for tests, generally study while fighting though, acids, chemical reactions, how the reaction will kill my opponent, etc, etc.

----------


## Rawracookie

> Oh, the thing about text and numbers not making sense is but a myth, they can be stable, and for some people, they are always stable. So don't worry, it is totally possible, I often study in dreams for tests, generally study while fighting though, acids, chemical reactions, how the reaction will kill my opponent, etc, etc.



Fighting? What a way to study! Kill things with what you learned in school.

Mom: What did you learn in school today?
Oneironaut: How to kill zombies!

----------

